

Red Bull Rules - bennesvig
http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2014/04/21/red-bull-rules/

======
coreymgilmore
Red Bull's marketing team is beyond top notch. They sell (basically) a single
product and yet manage to portray their image everywhere (sports, music,
movies, arenas, events, etc.). It truly is amazing. The brand awareness is
everywhere, and is nearly as strong as Apple or Coke Cola yet far fewer people
consume their product.

~~~
DanBC
It genuinely took me 3 or 4 years to realise that Red Bull formula one had any
connection to the drink.

I'm not sure if that's good or bad marketing.

